# Fresh Find GT Pro Performer



## sworley (Jun 9, 2020)

Drove 3 hours in the Cristobal remnants to pick it up. It was on FB Marketplace for 3 minutes when I saw the ad. Got to act fast sometimes! 

There seems to be quite a few Performer experts on here, would anyone be kind enough to wager a model year and how stock it is?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice looks just like the one i had.looks correct except the tires


----------



## sworley (Jun 9, 2020)

OK,  took it apart a little in an attempt to drain the hour and a half downpour and interstate spray it was subjecteded to. Of course it’s no cleaner for it... 

Seatpost is stuck for now and so is one of the pedals, hopefully nothing a little panther piss can’t fix.

SN is 4871636


----------



## sworley (Jun 10, 2020)

A little more progress on the dismantling today. Still soaking that seatpost but luckily it’s already at my height! 

Starting to source some items such as grips and tires. I hope it cleans up well but it’s a lil tougher than I initially thought.


----------



## carbon8 (Jun 10, 2020)

You could soak the grips in bleach about 3-4 days and would clean up good to keep it all original except the tires.  It is like a lottery ticket to get these cheap nowadays as there are so many eyes on this stuff and other factors involved to be the 1st to even get to it even though you're the 1st to find it. 3 hour round trip?  I've done a few 4-5 hr. round trips.


----------



## sworley (Jun 10, 2020)

@carbon8 the grips unfortunately ripped to shreds when I pulled them off. Just deteriorated beyond salvaging. It’s ok, new repops were $25 shipped.

I thought I might have to use the bleach trick on the wheels but honestly I think they’ll clean up just fine with soap and water.

Agreed on how competitive it can be! I feel very fortunate to have got it and for the integrity of the seller for actually holding it for me.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 11, 2020)

Sweet score! Pretty sure its an April 1987..Be CAREFUL with the chain IF its a GT stamped chain..Hardest to find part on that bike!


----------



## sworley (Jun 11, 2020)

@bikesnbuses haha, yeah - I’m recognizing that! I’m going to soak this one in Evaporust and hope it’s somewhat salvageable. Even the black/white KMC chains that look like this are rare to find these days.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 16, 2020)

Dam that’s hot. April 87 pro performer “penny roll”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice ! What you pay if you don’t mind me asking love that color


----------



## sworley (Jun 20, 2020)

I felt it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

Omg $200 no way


----------



## HARPO (Jul 15, 2020)

Look what sold on ebay back in April...


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah I know it’s crazy


----------



## sworley (Jul 15, 2020)

@HARPO yeah, thanks. As I'm learning more about these I'm finding the Dayglo color is quite desirable. I'm also learning that even though the bikes look similar, the parts make up a big $$$ difference in price. That is the Pro Freestyler and the better crank and fork standers (precursor to pegs) are worth a small fortune. Crazy stuff indeed what folks will pay for nostalgia. Are these the next Krates?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2020)

I got the one I posted for 300 bucks.i know when perfect,they fetch top dollar.in the condition mine was in ,I could have got 1000 to 1500 for it in so cal.i sold it to collector friend of mine for 600 to take care of him since he hooks me up all the time.


----------

